# EJB3.0 Projekt - Eclipse



## blackberryq10 (15. Sep 2014)

HuHu..

ich gerade doch ein wenig mit meinen Nerven am Ende. Kann mir jemand kurz und knapp Zusammenfassen, wie ich ein Zusammengehöriges EJB Projekt (Server- und ClientSeite) erstellen kann, sodass ich los legen kann meine Entities und SessionBeans zu erzeugen? Es geht nur darum welche Projekttypen ich wie erzeugen muss :/

Bin generell ein wenig mit der ganzen Thematik vertraut (bisher unter NetBeans), aber ich bekomm es nicht hin die richtigen Projekte zu erstellen :/.

Habe mir Eclipse EE (Version: 3.3.0) runter geladen. Dann habe ich über den Wizard ein EJB Projekt angelegt. Das wollte mein JBoss Server nicht, weil er keine application.xml gefunden hat (die ist auch nicht da, muss ich die selber schreiben?)

Mein anderer Versuch war es ein: JPA Projekt auf zu machen. Der generriert mir ja anscheinend ein solches XML. Nun beschwert er sich aber das er mindestens ein Modul haben will. Da bin ich ja auch gerne bereit ihm ein zu geben, nur wie? Er meint doch zB eine SessionBean oder? Ich meine ich hab sie ihm schon mal einfach in seinen src Ordner gebaut, aber so erkennt er das ja nicht.

Stehe im Wald, oder laufe ich gerade in die ganz falsche Richtung? In meinem vorhergehenden Versuch hatte ich es mit XDoclet gemacht, aber der scheint das ganze auf den EJB2.0 standart zu münzen, so wie ich das gesehen habe oder?

Hoffe jemand zündet mir eine Laterne an, damit ich aus dem Wald finde

Vielen Dank Schon ma
Dom


----------



## JeromeC (1. Okt 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 6894
Hier siehst du ein einfaches Bean-Projekt. Du müsstest nicht mal so viele Klasse haben, nicht einmal die beans.xml benötigst du.
Die Application.xml benötigst du auch nicht.
Wenn du einen Fehler beim deployen erhälst, wäre es sinnvoll diesen hier zu posten...
LG Jerome


----------

